# FOUND: Dry bag on the Salmon River



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

*Check with Outlaw*

I was just up there but we didn't lose anything. Check with Outlaw (here on the Buzz). He and a bunch of folks from all over were there too. Thanks.


----------

